
Wealthy people struggling without housekeepers during the lockdown - gscott
https://metro.co.uk/2020/04/23/wealthy-people-struggling-without-housekeepers-lockdown-12600236/
======
turbinerneiter
While I do get the money=time philosophy that warrants a housekeeper even for
ordinary (still well enough) people, this whole "my time is to valuable to
clean my own kitchen" stick just doesn't sit right with me. It's not that
cleaning is fun for me, if it was I would to it more often, but it does give
me a certain satisfaction to be able to take care of my myself and my stuff.

Maybe this will change when I trade my 55m² flat for a family home.

~~~
moneytide1
Found this in an article a couple years ago:

"...we err in presuming convenience is always good, for it has a complex
relationship with other ideals that we hold dear. Though understood and
promoted as an instrument of liberation, convenience has a dark side. With its
promise of smooth, effortless efficiency, it threatens to erase the sort of
struggles and challenges that help give meaning to life. Created to free us,
it can become a constraint on what we are willing to do, and thus in a subtle
way it can enslave us."

~~~
turbinerneiter
I totally see this in myself, where I get angry when something isn't easy, or
something needs maintenance. If that gets channelled in building the tools to
improve it, it's positive, but if you have already gotten lazy, you will just
not do the work.

/edit: don't misunderstand this as calling everyone who has a housekeeper lazy
- there is many good reasons for it

